# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو الشيخ : محمود أفندي التركي ؟

## همّة

أخبرنا أحد أقربائنا أنه رأى أثناء أداءه للعمرة قبل أيام موكبا لطلاب الشيخ : محمود الأفندي , حوالي ستون ألفا , ولهم لباس موحد , وسمع من أحد الأشخاص أنه تتلمذ على يديه مليون طالب .
أرجو التكرم بإمدادي بترجمة وافية عن الشيخ: محمود الأفندي التركي ؟
فلقد بحثت عن ترجمة له فلم أفلح , حتى وجدت ترجمة له باللغة التركية , فأرجو التكرم بترجمتها , شكر الله للجميع .
جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## همّة

الترجمة باللغة التركية :


&Uuml;stadımız Şeyh Mahmud UstaOsmanoğlu Efendi (K.S. 
) 
&Uuml;STADIMIZ ŞEYH MAHMUD USTAOSMANOĞLU EFENDi (K.S.)





1931 yılında Of'da dünyaya geldiler. ilk tahsilini babası Ali Efendiyle yaptı. Hafızlığını Of'ta ikmâl etti. Bir müddet Kayseri'de Arapça okudu.Tahsilini eniştesi Hacı Dursun Efendi de tamamlayarak ondan icazet aldı. 

Uzun süre çocuğu olmayan Fatma Hanım, çocuğu olması için Allah(c.c.)' a yalvarıyordu. Bir gece rüyasında, ayın koynuna indiğini ve bütün dünyayı aydınlattığını g&ouml;rdüler. Bu rüyanın üzerinden uzun zaman geçmeden Efendi Hazretleri dünyaya teşrif ettiler. 

Efendi Hazretleri (K.S.), çocukluğunda yakalandığı bir hastalık sebebiyle doktora g&ouml;türülüyor. Doktor, Ben, bu çocukta acaib bir hal g&ouml;rüyorum. Bu çocuk, ya yaşamayacak veya yaşarsa çok büyük bir kimse olacak diyor. Askerliğin ilk aşamasında Bandırmaya gidiyorlar. Birliğine teslim olmadan &ouml;nce gittiği bir camide Kur'ân okurlarken, Ali Haydar Efendinin müridlerinden Hacı Emrullah Efendinin dikkatini çekiyorlar. Namazdan sonra tanışıyorlar... 

Kendileri anlatıyor: 


Halil Efendi isimli takva bir zat vardı. Buralarda şeyh yok mu diye sordum. Bana Ali Rıza el-Bezzaz Efendi Hazretlerinin kabrini g&ouml;sterdi ve bu zatın halifesinin İstanbul'da olduğunu s&ouml;yledi. Ben de bu zatın kabrini ziyaret ettim. Bir fırsatını bulup İstanbul'a nasıl gideceğimi düşünüyordum. 

Bir gün deniz kenarındaki Haydar çavuş Camisinde Cuma namazından sonra caminin bir k&ouml;şesinde beyaz sarıklı, beyaz cübbeli nuranî bir zat g&ouml;rdüm. Cuma namazını kıldım, camiden çıkarken sağ tarafta Ali Haydar Efendi' yi g&ouml;rdüm. Bana padişah gibi heybetli g&ouml;ründü. Cemaate kim olduğunu sordum, tanımadıklarını s&ouml;ylediler. Camiden çıkınca, babası takva bir zat olan Fahri Hoca' ya camide g&ouml;rdüğüm zatı sordum. Fahri Hoca bana: işte o senin g&ouml;rmek istediğin Ali Haydar Efendi Hazretleridir dedi. Yanına gittim ve g&ouml;rüşmek istedim. O bana: Gece gel, g&ouml;rüşelim; zaman çok k&ouml;tü, takipteyim dedi. Akşam olunca Halil Efendi'nin evine gittim. Efendi Hazretleri hastalanmıştı, g&ouml;rüşemedim. Sabah olunca gittim, yine g&ouml;rüşemedim. Ancak ikindi vakti Eskici Abdullah Efendi'nin evinde g&ouml;rüşebildim. Elini &ouml;ptüm ve yanımdakilere okumuş olduğumu s&ouml;ylemeyin dedim. Gizlice benim hoca olduğumu ona s&ouml;ylediler. İçeri girerken Ali Haydar Efendi ayağa kalktı " İşte emaneti teslim alacak kişi geliyor. " buyurdu. Sofralar kurulmuştu ve çok güzel yemekler vardı. Tam sofraya oturduğumuzda bana soru sormaya başladı. ilk sorduğu soruları cevapladım, ancak daha sonra zor sorular sormaya başladı. Yanındakilere d&ouml;nüp siz yemeğinizi yiyin dedi. Sorduğu sorular karşısında zorlanıyordum ve yemek de yiyemiyordum... 


Ali Haydar Efendi Hazretleri İneg&ouml;l'e kayınpederine gitti. Benim de askerliğim devam ediyordu. Efendi Babam: " İstanbul'a nasıl sevk olursun oğlum" demişti. Nihayet sevk zamanım geldi ve benim ismim de okundu: Mahmut Ustaosmanoğlu, İstanbul dediler. çok sevinmiştim. Selimiye Kışlası, oradan da Gebze' ye yolladılar. Efendi Baba ziyaretlerime geliyordu. Efendi Babama çok uzak olmuştum. Sevkimi istedim. Yüzbaşıdan beni yollamasını rica ettim. O da bana: " Lâzımsın " dedi. Bunun üzerine ben de size oradan da dua ederim dedim. Bunun üzerine beni Sirkeci'ye yolladılar. Efendi Babama çok sık gidebiliyordum, çok ilmî sohbetleri vardı... Askerliğim bittikten sonra bir kilo üzüm alıp kendisini ziyarete gittim. Bana: " Oğlum seninle ilk g&ouml;rüşmemden üç gün sonra, ikinci g&ouml;rüşmemde vefat eden şeyhim zuhur etmişti ve senin elini tutup benim elime verip: " Bunu al, bizimdir "demiştir. Oğlum seni bana kim verdi" ; "50, 60 mandayı birbirine bağlasalar Mahmudum dan ayırmak isteseler beni, senden ayıramazlar" derdi. 

Büyük Veli anlatıyor: " İstanbul' da iken Ali Haydar Efendi ile birlikte yanımızda d&ouml;rt - beş kişi olduğu halde hatm-i hace okurduk. O' nu sürekli takip ederlerdi. O devirde Arapça okuyup-okutmak müşkildi. Bu ilimleri okuyabilmek için çok zorluklar çektim. Derdi ki: " Oğlum Mahmud! Ben seni, bir şey emretsem ve sen de hemen onu yapsan arzusunda olduğunu g&ouml;rüyorum. Ateşin içinde yandıkça ateşin rengini alan demir gibi" Büyük Veli de seyr-i sülukte mesafe aldıkça Şeyhi Ali Haydar Efendi Hazretleri'nin muşahhaslaştırdığı hakikatin içinde kayboldu. &Ouml;yle ki mürşidinin bütün ifadelerini emir kabul ediyor ve onları hiç yüksünmeden yapıyordu. Gerçek oluş ve hakikati buluş sırrına ermiş bir mürid vardı İsmet Efendi Tekkesi'nde. Artık emanet teslim edilebilirdi. Ali Haydar Efendi, halefine velayeti, takati nisbetinde ve en ince ayrıntısına varıncaya kadar anlattı. Bu anlatış birkaç yıl devam etti. 


Ali Haydar Efendinin oğlu anlatıyor; "Babam, Muhterem Mahmud Efendi ile kuşluk vaktinden sonra baş başa kalırdı. Derdi ki; "Oğlum! G&ouml;rüyorsun ki bende olan her şeyi ona aktarıyorum. Fakat bunu tedricen yapıyorum ki onu sürekli müşahede altında tutayım. Manevi aleme ait malumatın birden kazanılmasına hiçbir akıl tahammül edemez." Zira Babama sekr halinde şeyhler gelirdi. Onlara yedi gün evrad-ı bahaiye okur ve Allah(c.c.)'ın izniyle iyileşirlerdi." 

Beni babamdan istediğinde, " Mahmudumu bana verdin mi? " dediğinde babam: " Parası benim kendisi senin..." demesine çok gülmüştü. Ve kendisine sorulduğunda: " Bir sahib çıkacak, henüz tomurcuk halindedir demi?" Ali Haydar Efendi Hazretleri, İsmailağaya imam olacaksın diyor... 


Ali Haydar Efendi, Mahmud Efendi'yi hususi sohbetlerinin yanı sıra Mesnevi, Mektubat, Reşahat, Risale-i Kudsiye gibi sadırlardan satırlara aktarılan ve temelinde irfan olan kitaplarla da istikbale hazırladı. Onu, gece geç saatlere kadar kitap mutalaa ederken g&ouml;rdüklerinde "Oğlum Mahmud şimdi çok çalış ileride kitap okumaya vakit bulamayacaksın" diyerek teşvik ederdi. İmam Rabbani Hazretleri'nin Mektubat'ının büyüklüğünü idrak etmesi için derdi ki; " Mektubat o kadar büyüktür ki, Reşahat ona ancak elif-ba olabilir." Muhterem Mahmud Efendi naklediyor: " Ali Haydar Efendi buyurdu ki; "Mahmud' un elinden tutan benim elimden tutmuş olur. Hakikat şu ki; bu fakirin elinden tutan Ali Rıza Bezzaz Hazretleri'nin elinden tutmuş olur. B&ouml;ylece halka halka silsile ta Peygamber Efendimiz' e (s.a.v.) dayanır. İşte buna Sahih Yed diyoruz." Yine derdi ki; " Dağda bulunan bir su membaının k&ouml;ye kadar gelebilmesi için, k&ouml;ye kadar uzanan birbirlerine ekli su künkleri gerekir. Bu künklerden biri eksik olduğunda nasıl k&ouml;ye su ulaşamıyorsa tıpkı bunun gibi meşayih silsilesinden biri düştüğünde Feyz-i İlahi de kişinin kalbine ulaşmaz." 

Risale-i Kudsiye'nin sahibi meseleye dair şunları s&ouml;ylüyor: 
Sahih yed yok ise nisbet olur sed 
Sahih yed ile Aziz Hakk'a gidelim 
Cemali ba kemale seyredelim. 

Ali Rıza Bezzaz Hazretleri, Ali Haydar Efendi' yi bağlılarına emanet ederken ş&ouml;yle demişti: " S&ouml;z veriyorum size, kim bunun elinden tutarsa hiçbir kitaptan okuyamayacağı, hiçbir kimseden duyamayacağı şeyleri bundan duyacak ve &ouml;ğrenecektir." Ali Haydar Efendi, ihvanlarına s&ouml;ze d&ouml;külmeyen, satırlara aktarılamayan hakikati tanımayı, idrak &ouml;lçülerine g&ouml;re yaşamayı &ouml;ğretti. Has odada, kuşluk vaktine kadar da Yusuf�um dediği talebesiyle yüksek perdeden konuştu. Şimdi ise Ali Haydar Efendi'nin konuştuğu frekanstan aynı hakikati Büyük Veli anlatmaya devam ediyor. Yirmi birinci yüz yılda bir " sahih yed " dünyamıza sağanak sağanak feyz-i ilahi taşıyor. Nur akıyor, çünkü künkler ta Mişkatu'n-Nübüvve'ye kadar kesintisiz yerli yerinde duruyor. Mevlana Halid' den İmam Rabbani'ye, Şah-ı Nakşibend'den, Abdulhalık Gücdüvani'ye nur arkının kol başları, akışı sürekli murakabe ediyorlar. Allah(c.c.) Resulü'ne (s.a.v.) kadar uzanan sahih el, rekt&ouml;rü, dekanı, &ouml;ğretim üyesi olmayan amfisiz, sınıfsız, diplomasız bir üniversite gibi çağın müminlerini eğitmeyi sürdürüyor. Aşk laboratuarında aklın ve ruhun takıldığı problemleri ç&ouml;züyor. 

*MAHMUD EFENDİ KUTUBDUR* 


Seyyid Mâlikî Hazretleri zâhirî ilimlerde üstad olduğu gibi, bâtınî ilimlerde de s&ouml;z sahibiydi, pek çok mürîdânı vardı. Soyu, ilmî kariyeri, Dinî hizmetleri ve geniş nüfûzu hasebiyle pek çok makam ve mevki sahibi kişiler, hatta krallar ve prensler onun duasını almak için ziyaretinde bulunurlardı. İstanbul'a geçtiğimiz Haziran ayında yaptığı ziyareti sırasında, misafir edildiği Efendi Hazretlerimizin odasında elini &ouml;pmek ve duasını almak bize de nasip olmuştu. İstanbul'da birkaç gün daha kalıp Mekke'ye d&ouml;necekti. O henüz İstanbul'dayken bizler o mukaddes topraklara umre yapmak üzere hareket ettik. Tabi ki, arzumuz Seyyid Mâlikî Hazretleri'ni İstanbul'dan Mekke'ye d&ouml;ndüğünde yerinde de ziyaret etmekti. Ve &ouml;yle de oldu. Biz Mekke-i Mükerreme'ye gittikten birkaç gün sonra onun Mekke'ye d&ouml;ndüğünü haber aldık. Efendi Hazretlerimizin hulefâsından Mustafa Efendi Hocamız başımızda olmak üzere, bu fakirle beraber ayrıca iki hoca efendi kardeşimiz de dâhil olmak üzere, d&ouml;rt kişi, Seyyid Mâlikî Hazretleri'nin ziyaretine gittik. Daha geçen hafta Türkiye'de ziyaret etmiştik, elhamdülillâh şimdi de Mekke'de ziyaret nasip oluyordu. Bizden başka o mübareğin ziyaretine gelmiş pek çok misafir vardı. Herkes sırayla ziyaretinde bulunuyordu. Sıra bize geldiğinde &ouml;nce Mustafa Efendi Hocamız g&ouml;rüştü. Seyyid Mâlikî Hazretleri Mustafa Efendi'yi g&ouml;rünce çok sevindi, memnun oldu, sarıldı. Diğer misafirlere g&ouml;stermediği çok &ouml;zel bir ilgi g&ouml;sterdi. Ve birkaç gün &ouml;nce Efendi Hazretleri ile beraber olduğu ânı orada kısaca dile getirdi. Daha sonra bu fakir, Seyyid Mâlikî Hazretleri'nin elini &ouml;perken kendimi ona takdim edecektim ki, tatlı bir tebessümle "Araftü" tanıdım buyurdu. Bu beni &ouml;ylesine memnun etti ki, anlatamam. Demek unutmamıştı. Gerçi Türkiye'deki ziyaretimizin üzerinden henüz bir hafta gibi kısa bir zaman geçmişti, ama yine de hatırlayamayabilirdi. &Ccedil;ünkü o kadar çok ziyaret edeni vardı ki. O akşam yaptıkları derste bizleri kendi yanına oturttu. İhtiram ve ikrâmda bulundu. Tabiî bizlere yapılan bu güzel karşılama ve alâka, hiç şüphesiz Efendi Hazretlerimizin yüce hatırı içindi. Ona olan sevgisi, saygısı ve muhabbeti sebebiyle bizlerle b&ouml;ylesine ilgileniyordu. &Uuml;stelik başımızda az &ouml;nce ifade ettiğim gibi Efendi Hazretlerimizin hulefâsından olan Mustafa Efendi Hocamız bulunuyordu. Seyyid Mâlikî, &Uuml;stadımız Mahmud Efendi Hazretleri'ni gerçekten de çok sever, mümkün oldukça Türkiye'ye ziyaretine gelirdi. Yani geçen Haziran ayındaki İstanbul'a gelişi, ilk değildi. Daha &ouml;nceleri de defalarca ülkemize gelmiş ve her gelişinde de mutlaka &Uuml;stadımız Hacı Mahmud Efendi Kuddise Sırruhu Hazretleri'nin ziyaretinde bulunmuşlardı. Bu ziyaretlerinden birinde bizzat Cübbeli Hoca'mıza "Mahmud Efendi kutuplardandır." demişti. Dünya çapındaki bir allâmenin bu s&ouml;zü ve ifadesi, bir anlık hislerle s&ouml;ylenen bir s&ouml;z değil, defalarca yapılan ziyaretlerin sonucunda, Efendi Hazretleri'nin etrafına, etbâına hâllerine bakıp, bunları kendi ilim süzgecinden geçirerek yaptığı tahlilden sonraki tesbitidir. Nitekim "O kutuplardandır." buyurduktan sonra "çünkü" diyerek şunları ilâve etmişti. "Bir kimsenin bu kadar seveni, bu kadar etbâı olacak, etrafında bu kadar âlim bulunacak, ama o kimse buna rağmen nefsini âdeta paspas edip, tevazuyla hareket edecek ve kendisinde nokta kadar dahi enaniyet kokusu olmayacak.Ancak Kutup olan bir zat b&ouml;yle olabilir." 

Mahmud Efendi Hazretleri, büyük âlim, evliyâ, Bütün dâvası onun, Kur’an ve Sünneti ihyâ. Gece gündüz, durmadan, dinlenmeden çalışır, 
Hak yolunda yarışır. &Ccedil;eçenistan için, hep gece gündüz duâda, Kendisi burada ama, kalbi &Ccedil;eçenistan’da... &Ccedil;eçen Mücahidler, çarpışırken Ruslarla; Efendi Hazretleri, sanki savaşıyor onlarla. Bir defasında, &Ccedil;eçen’li bir mücahid, Efendiyi Ziyaret etmek için gelmişti İstanbul’a, Camide bekliyordu, Efendi Hazretlerini, Ama g&ouml;rünce birden, kaybetmişti kendini. Kendine gelince dediler; "neden ki sen bayıldın?" Dedi ki, &Ccedil;eçen’li Mücahid:" Hayretimden şaşırdım. Bu Mahmut Efendi ki, daima bizlerledir, &Ccedil;eçenistan’ da bizlerle, hep cihad etmektedir." Hatta geçen gün, çarpışırken cephe’de, Yaralandı ayağından, biz varmıştık mendille; Baktılar ki o mendil, ayağında sarılı, Efendi Hazretleri ayağından yaralı. Gâzi olmuştu o, &Ccedil;eçen cephesinde, Savaşırdı, gelirdi, Allah(c.c.)’ın sayesinde. Yine o günlerde, herkesi hep arardı, &Ccedil;eçenistan cephesinden haberleri sorardı. Bir gün de; Yavuz Selim’de, bir sohbet esnasında, &Ccedil;eçenistan cihadını anlattı, bir defasında; Buyurdu ki: " Bu &Ccedil;eçen kardeşlerimizin sayıları çok azdır, Belki 15 bin mücahid, ya yokturlar, ya vardır. Peki nasıl oluyor ki, yeniyorlar Ruslar’ ı? Ruslar’ ın sayıları, geçiyor milyonları. &Ccedil;ünkü Rabbım’ ın yardımı yağar, &Ccedil;eçenistan’ a, G&ouml;rünmeyen ordular, saldırırlar Ruslar’ a. Melekler, şehîdler, evliyâlar, hep birden; Akın ederler sanki, dağlar oynar yerinden. " Gene bir gün mübarek, kürsüden anlatmıştı, O gün Yavuz Selim’de, herkesi ağlatmıştı. " Bir Rus pilotu, bir gün havalandı üssünden, Mücahidleri bombalayıp, &ouml;ldürecek hep birden... Tam düğmeye basıp ta, bombalar yağdıracak; Yüzlerce mücahid, hep bombayla yok olacak. Tam o sırada, birden pilotun sağ yanında, Yeşil sarıklı bir zât, belirmişti o anda... Elindeki kılıcı, Rus pilota uzattı, Sonra dağları çınlatan bir nâra attı. Dedi ki: Bombaları atarsan mücahidlere, Bu kılıçla g&ouml;vdeni, parçalarım ikiye. Rus pilotun o anda, aklı gitmişti baştan, Uçağı indirmişti, vazgeçmişti savaştan. &Ccedil;eçenistan’lı mücahidlere dedi ki: Sizinleyim, Müslüman oluyorum, cephede beraberim. İşte b&ouml;yle, Allah(c.c.)’tan yardımlar geliyordu. &Ccedil;eçenistan’a, g&ouml;rünmez ordular iniyordu. " Bu olayı, kürsüden anlatırken o mürşid, Sanki bu olanlara, hep oluyordu şahit... Kalp âleminde, sanki cepheyi seyrediyor, &Ccedil;eçen cihadını, ümmete haber veriyor. O Mahmud-u Rabbanî, bir mürşid-i kâmildir, Hem &Ccedil;eçen cephesinde, bir büyük mücahittir. Yine bir gün Beykoz’da, bir sohbette, Nur yağıyor camiye, kalplar hep muhabbette. O günler &Ccedil;eçenistan, çok zor durumda idi, Ruslar her cepheden, hain saldırıda idi.Gazeteler yazardı, &Ccedil;eçenistan bitmiştir, Ruslar gâlip gelecek, mü’minler yenilmiştir. Gerçekten mücahidler, sarılmış her cepheden, Ruslar, zâlimce saldırıyor hep birden. Artık yenildik diye, Müslümanlar çok mahzun, Yürekler kan ağlıyor, diller üzgün ve suskun. İşte o haldeyken, Müslümanlar Beykoz’da; Efendi Hazretleri, sohbetteydi Beykoz’da... Buyurdu: " Ben bilmem, gaybı sadece Allah(c.c.) bilir, Ama bu âyetler! hepinize müjdedir.Bu ayetlerle müjde veriyor Yüce Allah(c.c.), &Ccedil;eçenistan gâlip gelecek, çok yakında İnşâAllah(c.c.). " Mü’minler tekbirlerle, camiyi inlettiler, G&ouml;zlerden yaş akıtıp, çok dualar ettiler. Nihayet, bir kaç gün geçmişti ki aradan, &Ccedil;eçenistan’ a yardımı, yetiştirdi Yaradan...Şamil Basayev komutasında, hep &Ccedil;eçenler, Hepsi bir aslan oldu da, Ruslara kükrediler! Ve bir mucize daha gerçekleşmişti, &Ccedil;eçenler galip gelmiş, Ruslar pes etmişti.&Ccedil;eçen’ li Müslümanlar, hep gâlip gelecektir,Melekler, şehîdler ve velîler, onlarla beraberdir. Yâ Rabbi! mücahidlere dâima yardım eyle, Rusları sen kahreyle! Rusları sen kahreyle! 


İsmailağa Camii, deprem nedeniyle harabe halinde idi. 80 senedir virane olan camiyi kalaycılar mesken tutmuştu. O sırada, Efendi babanın büyük oğlu Şerif Efendi' nin rüyasında İsmailağa kabristanından bir kol çıktığını ve İsmailağa Camiini g&ouml;stererek: Ne durursunuz, bu camiyi neden tamir etmezsiniz. denildiğini g&ouml;rüyor. Kısa sürede cami eski haline getirilir ve Efendi Hazretleri (K.S.) orada irşad vazifesini sürdürmeye başlar... Ali Haydar Efendi (K.s.) Dergahının bulunduğu mahalde bulunan evinde, 1 Ağustos 1960 yılında vefat etti. Vefatında, ayetler okuyarak, etrafındakilere nasihatler ederek, tebessümler saçarak, dârı bakaya g&ouml;ç etti. Arkasında binlerce g&ouml;zü yaşlı mürid bıraktı. Ali Haydar Efendi Kuddise Sırruh’un kabri Edirnekapı Mezarlığı’ndadır. 

Ali Haydar Efendi'nin bir asırlık &ouml;mrünü kuşatan diriliş hareketi bu gün aynı çizgide, aynı heyecanla Büyük Veli'nin murakabesinde devam ederek hâlâ bu g&ouml;revini sürdürmektedir... 

Elhamdülillah!...

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

يغلب على الظن ان طلبة بهذا العدد الهائل هم من مريديه وعادة شيوخ التصوف يربون طلابهم - حتى من عوام الناس -على مسائل السلوك والطاعة ولايحتاج ان يعلمهم او يدرسهم كما يدرس الشيخ طلابه على مسائل العلم والشيخ ليس له ترجمة على النت يبدوا انه من المتصوفة ...كما ان الكزكزاني من العراق له طلبة - مريد - لايحصون عددا حتى قابلني احدهم في سفر وقال انا منذ سنة واقف بالباب اريد لقائه وقال : الله خلق الكون من اجل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت وما تفسيرك لقوله ( الله الذي خلق سبع سموات ومن الارض مثلهن يتنزل الامر بينهن لتعلموا ان الله على كل شئ قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شئ علما )فكانما القم حجرا

----------


## صادق صادق صادق

> وقال : الله خلق الكون من اجل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت وما تفسيرك لقوله ( الله الذي خلق سبع سموات ومن الارض مثلهن يتنزل الامر بينهن لتعلموا ان الله على كل شئ قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شئ علما )فكانما القم حجرا


_ولكنك نسيت قوله تعالى(هُوَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ) اليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟_

----------


## دمشقي حتى العظم

> _ولكنك نسيت قوله تعالى(هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ) اليس كذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟_


 تعارض النصوص ينفي البديهي والمحسوس .
جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

لاتعارض هذا في المباح كما ذكر اهل الاصول وما نحن فيه في الغاية والعبادة اكرمك الله .

----------

